
Show HN: A Simple TOTP CLI App Written in Go - w8rbt
https://github.com/w8rbt/goathgen
======
LordWinstanley
I presume the ..OTP end of that acronym refers to 'One-Time-Password' but I'm
not sure what the first T is. Not helped by the fact that, for anyone of a
certain age who grew up in the UK, the initials TOTP can only ever stand for
'Top Of The Pops'

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_of_the_Pops](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_of_the_Pops)

